# After last update, security now activating at home



## Jstrobel60 (4 mo ago)

I have a 2021 Model 3. Security set to activate everywhere but home but since last update it activates at home as well. Settings not changed.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm not sure if it's related or pure coincidence, but I had the same problem and it went away after I formatted my drive. The drive was almost completely full prior to the format. Again, it could have been pure coincidence but the problem hasn't come back since clearing out that drive.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It might be that the update made the car forget your Home location.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jstrobel60 said:


> I have a 2021 Model 3. Security set to activate everywhere but home but since last update it activates at home as well. Settings not changed.


Go into the settings, and turn "Exclude Home" off, then on again.
Sometimes settings get messed up after a software update. It's rare, but I've had it happen.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> It might be that the update made the car forget your Home location.


Or, if it hasn’t been driven, it may have forgotten it’s at home.


----------

